#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  got a NEW BIRD.

## headhunter

is there anyone in korat or near where i can get a large bird cage? must be around 3ft.square,we have just acquired a hill mynah bird so I am looking for a new home for her.i told the wife months ago I fancy getting a nice bird  :sexy: but she told me you already got one :smiley laughing:  
so if anyone can help it would be much appreciated.HH.

----------


## NamPikToot

HH, I hate seeing birds in cages but if you gotta have one and you have loom why not knock one up where it can fly a little. Get some somechai to do it out of chicken wire and wood or steel and it won't cost much. I'd get another bird too as it'll hate being on its own.

----------


## headhunter

> HH, I hate seeing birds in cages but if you gotta have one and you have loom why not knock one up where it can fly a little. Get some somechai to do it out of chicken wire and wood or steel and it won't cost much. I'd get another bird too as it'll hate being on its own.


thanks NPT. the owners wanted someone who would take care of him as the wife is seriously ill.they know how much we loved our beloved dog,so it will give me great pleasure to take care of her/him.a great talker and I got to teach him English.it can only talk thai,sing the national anthem and say sawadee.

----------


## Dillinger

> I'd get another bird too as it'll hate being on its own.


They prefer being alone and will attack birds smaller than themselves...
They make an annoying piercing whistling sound too




> Regal pet
> 
> 
> Quick Facts
> - Best for experienced owners
> - Best solo 
> - Medium size
> - Medium activity level
> - Medium Trainability
> ...


https://regalpet.com/pets/399-the-mynah-bird

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I had a myna for years. I never could find a suitable cage, so had the guys make one - really big and roomy. I doubt you will find one to meet your specifications...better, and probably cheaper, to build what you want.

----------


## NamPikToot

HH, given he's already had a life in captivity that kinda makes it OK but i'd still try to sort out a large home for him so he can stretch his wings, they're shite flyers so just big enough for a flap. Not sure now about another bird tho, may upset him but they do like to move around in groups in the wild. If you do get another you'll just have to be careful and slowly introduce the other bird, sit a cage alongside etc. Must be stuff on the net on it but good luck anyways and christ you'll have fun teaching it funny phrases and swear words.  :Smile: 

EDIT

Sorry didn't see Dill's response. Another Mynah might be OK is what i meant.

----------


## VocalNeal

There is a guy up the street from the office here in BKK who builds similar for dogs.  At least i think they are for dogs. 

I could go for a walk?

I think what you require is an aviary? Some plastic tubing and chicken wire?

----------


## kmart

The wild Thai "Mynah" bird is very common in most parts of Thailand. Got loads of the noisy critters where we live. "Nok E-ang" phonetic pronunciation in Thai.

One of our staff at work tended a wild Mynah after it hit her car whilst driving.  :Smile:   She got it healthy and flying again, but it kept coming back to her.
They are great talkers and mimics, vocab of over >100 words, and drove her nuts imitating her mobile ringtone for a laff..

----------


## Chittychangchang

I taught the ex MILs to say fvck off.
Trouble was it said it with my accent and I got caught banged to rights.
Was funny as we hated each other.

----------


## Stumpy

> 


Pretty birds but loud and annoy the hell of my Lab. She has actually caught about 4 and loves parading around the yard with them in her mouth. My wife hates them because they build nests of garbage every where around the house.

They are like Crows, they are highly intelligent.

----------


## kmart

^Yep. My dog killed one in our garden a couple of years ago, and it's mate would dive-bomb the dog and tease it mercilessly afterwards. Never forgot.

----------


## kmart

> I taught the ex MILs to say fvck off.
> Trouble was it said it with my accent and I got caught banged to rights.
> Was funny as we hated each other.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Dillinger

Where are you keeping this bird whilst you wait for a cage?

----------


## misskit



----------


## beerlaodrinker

They are flying rats. Got a pair of the annoying kunts inhabiting vwrious nooks and crannies around the gaff. Pretty sure its those kunts get started about 4.oo am with there high pitched repetive noise. Does my fucking head in.im a light sleeper i guess .keep a set of earplugs next to the fartsack now. Amazing how high pitched that dee dee dee. DEEE. DEEE. Then it rises in volume. Fuckers

----------


## Pragmatic

> where i can get a large bird cage?


 Sold everywhere for fighting chickens. I bought one of these for my dogs when I first got them. I'd imagine Somchai could easily alter it to make a large bird cage?

----------


## Pragmatic

Failing to find that try Lazada TH      https://www.lazada.co.th/products/vi...jCr46&search=1

----------


## Neverna

> iwe have just acquired a hill mynah bird so I am looking for a new home for her.


Your bird will be a sad lonely bird. Hill myna birds like forests and coastal groves, they like to sit high in tree tops and they are always found in pairs or groups, so I hope you've got a mate for it and some very high trees in your garden.  And they have a loud call so don't forget to tak your hearing aid out if you want a peaceful lie in.

----------


## headhunter

> Where are you keeping this bird whilst you wait for a cage?


we had a big cage with the bird,but as they have had him for over 12yrs,the cage needs a new roof and tray,its about 80cms.x80 x 100h.and its on a solid stand.we have been intouch with a welder who has done work for us before,although he has retirered he will make a new roof and powder coat the whole cage and make a new tray.by jesus they can,eat,drink and shit at the same time.oh and another thing he can mimic those noisy keol birds.happy days are back

----------


## Dillinger

> they have had him for over 12yrs


I wouldn't spend too much on a new cage



> 10-12 years
> Mynah birds are fairly hardy birds with an average life span of 10-12 years.

----------


## headhunter

thanks dill for your reply,we have searched the web looking to find out what are the average age.he does seem very livery for such an old bird, :bananaman: well we will take good care of him and hope he lives to a ripe old age.

----------


## moose65

Most Pet Shops stock the blue ones, just make sure it has a little "house" in the top for him to sleep.
I bought a timber cage from our local pet shop that was designed for mynah's and it has an enclosed space under the wooden roof.

Thet like to sleep inside something.

----------


## NamPikToot

> well we will take good care of him and hope he lives to a ripe old age.


HH, given the angst you had with your beloved dog and that this bird is already quite old but you seem to have committed to taking on another pet, what about getting another bird as previously mentioned?. This new can learn off the older one, you'd be able to teach it from scratch and make sure it gets the hang of Welsh and then when the inevitable happens with the older one you'll not be so bereft.

----------


## headhunter

> HH, given the angst you had with your beloved dog and that this bird is already quite old but you seem to have committed to taking on another pet, what about getting another bird as previously mentioned?. This new can learn off the older one, you'd be able to teach it from scratch and make sure it gets the hang of Welsh and then when the inevitable happens with the older one you'll not be so bereft.


thanks guys,this old bird will do for me right now,i already feed one homeless dog in the morning,plus cleaning the birds cage out at 6am.then cook the meat ect.for 4 dogs in the evening,this old bird is getting attached to me already,i have taught him a few words,but he keeps saying me hue?he has a nice box under the roof and sleepes in there 7pm.-5.30am.someone on facebook said they like the big mild chillies,i did read about its illegal to buy one,but haven't had it yet but the owners who gave it to us have legal papers of import and registration yr.2549.
I have called him a [DIRTY MOCHYN]

----------


## Neverna

> i did read about its illegal to buy one,but haven't had it yet but the owners who gave it to us have legal papers of import and registration yr.2549.


Where was it imported from, HH?

----------


## headhunter

> Where was it imported from, HH?


they told the wife last night they will try and find the papers,he is definitely a HILL MYNHA with the 2 white flaps on the back of his neck.

----------


## bowie

> hue?


HH, good for you. Life's a two way street and you'll both benefit from this win-win situation. 

But, in bird talk, he/she ain't asking if you're hungry, hue? The bird is definitely telling you I'm Hungry! Hue! Get me a treat. So, listen to the boss and feed your new charge.

Good luck.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> "Nok E-ang" phonetic pronunciation in Thai.


Heh...Old gf went to talk with one in cage at hotel foyer...

Told her to shut up, she talked too much and was giving it a headache...

----------


## headhunter

i had a visitor yesterday [bloody big ex rugby player] who came to the gate the bird screamed his beak off,to WARN ME.he does love mrs.HH after only 3days.

----------


## headhunter

his family name,GRACUTA RELIGIOSA.seems the owners had many different birds,PYCNONOTUS JOCOSUS.the owners are hi so,or were.

----------


## headhunter

the wife has been reading all the legal documents,there needs to be a TM30 filled in with the change of address.so as to update the info on the bird.

----------

